# FS:Big Agnes Copper Spur HV UL 2 Tent with mtnGLO & ground tarp



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*SOLD:Big Agnes Copper Spur HV UL 2 Tent with mtnGLO & ground tarp*

SOLD

Big Agnes Copper Spur HV UL 2 Tent with mtnGLO & ground tarp. Tent & ground tarp are BRAND NEW, never used. Setup once in back yard. This is the newest version of the Copper Spur with mtnGLO. Trail weight is under 3lbs.

REI sells this tent for $499.95 + $70 for ground tarp. Total retail with tax is $611.28.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Price drop.....$400


----------

